# Houston's March Herf @ El Cubano



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Well its about time I got these pics up! The Herf was on Sat March 7th @ El Cubano in League City. They roll their own cigars at this shop and thats all they carry. Allen and Jim set this herf up for the Houston Crew. We I got there it was already in full tilt, there was a tray of cigars that Allen had bought and left out so that all coming could try one of the El Cubano sticks. This is a nice small B&M with one rolling table and a walk in humidor. The roller rolls from 100 to 120 cigars a day, and it takes about a couple months for the fresh cigars to be ready to sell. We had a good amount of people so up for the event, which didn't end at the shop but at the Kemah Boardwalk. I didn't get enough pictures and left a bunch of people out  

But it was a great time and the Lopez Family has a great little place!

Pics
1) Jim & Mike
2) Sam & Martha
3) Allen
4) The Roller
5) Chase w Rhonda & Troy
6) Humidor
7) Some hand rolled
8 ) Smell my feet
9) Chase & Bo
10) Me deciding which one I wanted to buy


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Awesome stuff there!!!


----------

